# Anyone repair Kenwood Excelon KAC-x501f



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Like tittle says...I need my Kenwood Excelon KAC-x501f repaired...one of the channels seems to have static/sctratchy sound...goes away when I switch x-over on then off...may be bad switch or lose contact.

Let me know if you can work on these amps. Thanks!


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

bumpers


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Have you tried some contact renew and lube (Or equivelent) on the switches?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Guess they call it contact renew now..

Or this

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00F...=PHCZP77H3WJNBNEMQFZ7&dpPl=1&dpID=81p98+XOEXL


----------

